

I work for Comcast, and it is ruining my life. - aniketpant
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/103a3s/i_work_for_comcast_and_it_is_ruining_my_life_ama/

======
not-giving-up
Juicy. Hope he doesn't get tracked down and fired for it.

